# Radius platen for a 2x72" grinder ... ?



## Matus (Jul 26, 2016)

Hello, as usually I am getting ahead of myself, but I am in the process of getting a 'proper', 2x72" grinder. I have read here and there that a radius platen could be nice to have for grinding kitchen knife blades, but I did not find detailed information on what exactly the properties (or advantages) are. I would be thankful if you could enlighten me on this topic


----------



## Dan P. (Jul 26, 2016)

I have one and it's certainly not indispensiblel. I generally only use it long enough to remember why I stopped using it last time.
The single reason I have one is to establish a crisp bevel line on kuro-uchi type blades, but this just opens up a whole other rabbit hole of issues over grind profile and finish. 
I also find that it heats up the work piece much more quickly than a flat platen.
I have seen engineered radius platens with interior cooling systems but actually it's not my platen that gets hot, it's the work.


----------



## Matus (Jul 26, 2016)

Thank you Dan. That sound indeed very reasonable. I am in no hurry to get one, just curios what kind of use it has. I have noticed slightly concave grind on my Kochi (which was ground on a wheel and not a grinder, but the logic is the same I suppose).


----------



## jessf (Jul 26, 2016)

In pinch you could make one from wood. Imagine some kind of radius platen is needed for hollow backed single bevels.


----------



## Dave Martell (Jul 26, 2016)

Dan P. said:


> I have one and it's certainly not indispensiblel. I generally only use it long enough to remember why I stopped using it last time.
> The single reason I have one is to establish a crisp bevel line on kuro-uchi type blades, but this just opens up a whole other rabbit hole of issues over grind profile and finish.
> I also find that it heats up the work piece much more quickly than a flat platen.
> I have seen engineered radius platens with interior cooling systems but actually it's not my platen that gets hot, it's the work.





I could have wrote that.


----------



## Matus (Jul 27, 2016)

Thanks Dan and Dave. Seems I can put this idea on ice for the foreseeable future


----------

